# aneuploidy screening



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Peter -am due to have fet end of oct -im now 42
embies 2 years younger as i have past hx of m/cs despite normal tests is there any point having screening done before transfer and can you have this done independently - am at MFS and assums nearest clininc is Nottingham 
I spofe to you before about my fibroid embolisation abd still worried about integrity of womb lining and now taking buserilin and due to start Hrt tablets to boost said lining as i didnt seem to ovulate last month (had been scanned for this in preparation for this months Fet)
any ideas for best protocol?
many thanks for your time +dedication
Sas jane v


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sas jane v said:


> Hi Peter -am due to have fet end of oct -im now 42
> embies 2 years younger as i have past hx of m/cs despite normal tests is there any point having screening done before transfer and can you have this done independently - am at MFS and assums nearest clininc is Nottingham
> 
> That sounds right although you might check with Walsgrave as I know that they want to start this service.
> ...


----------

